# Bank Statements-Salary credit?



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

How to indicate Salary credit in Bank statements??..Any advise?..thanks


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

anybody got a clue?


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

bravokal said:


> anybody got a clue?


Hi Bravokal,

If it is a salary account, obviously then ever month there will be a credit entry in your account. 

*What I did was: *


Downloaded bank statement for every quarter (Ex: Jan, Apr, AUg, Nov). 
Since mine was a private bank, got their stamp and sign on every page. 
Highlight the salary credit transaction with a bright color highlighter
scan and send the soft copy.
Incase of Govt. banks, then passbook photocopy with sign/stamp would require.


*note: once you get the sign/stamp, then highlight with a marker. Else bank officials may ask you unnecessary questions.* :fencing:


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

mskksm14 said:


> Hi Bravokal,
> 
> If it is a salary account, obviously then ever month there will be a credit entry in your account.
> 
> ...


dude..actually the salary amount gets credited into my personal account..it shows the company name though..will this be a problem??


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

bravokal said:


> dude..actually the salary amount gets credited into my personal account..it shows the company name though..will this be a problem??


Thats not a problem. Infact it's easier for the CO to understand that it's a salary credit from your employer. :humble:


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

mskksm14 said:


> Thats not a problem. Infact it's easier for the CO to understand that it's a salary credit from your employer. :humble:


Ok thanks!!


----------

